# Baby Waxies!!!



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

I have little waxworms!! Not sure how many there is, but they are there!! Only noticed them today, so dunno how long theyve been there for. They are the size and thickness of a pen scribble lol....how long before they are big enough to feed to a beardie? Should I move them to some fresh mix, as the mix they are in now looks very dry :hmm:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

what mix did u use? i tried with honey and shredded weat but no luck!


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

I used honey and weetabix, also added a couple of pinches of calcium powder, mixed it up until it stuck together well but wasnt dripping with honey lol...and bob's ya uncle...I have little 'uns! Hope this helps hun :2thumb:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

did u get that from the practical reptile keeping magazine? lol yh it does help thanks


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

No hun...I got the info from mad baboon on here :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/298017-how-breed-waxworms.html

: victory:


----------

